# Long Green Hair



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Good Morning Fella's, I see this green long hairy Algae on my live rock should i remove that?, But it looks like my crabs are taking care of it in spots
Carl.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't unless rampant growth is noticeable. There are invertebrates that will relish that type of algae.


----------

